# FNRttC Manchester to Morecambe June 8th



## dellzeqq (30 Apr 2012)

a ride of two halves. We leave the bright lights of Manchester (departing Manchester Town Hall at midnight), and, between Bury and Ribchester go over hills the like of which we don't see on any other FNRttC. At one point we're a thousand feet up. We stop for refreshments at the Potter's Barn (formerly the Carmen Rose) at Ribchester before going on to Morecambe, the second half being a flatter proposition entirely. Not as flat as York to Hull, mind, but beyond Garstang it'll not be at all taxing. We go through Lancaster (there's not a lot of choice) and down a cycle path to Morecambe for breakfast.

In essence, then, it's last year's ride to Blackpool as far as Longridge, followed by a schlep north instead of a schlep west. 58 miles, although that's a little deceptive, because the first half is up and down. No tower, but Morecambe is highly recommended, and you'll see the Lake District across the bay.

I think the highlight of last year's ride was the support from the side of the road - notably at Bury and at the Rose and Crown in Edgeworth, which is near the top of a taxing climb. There are one or two descents that really have to be taken sensibly, but the drop to Ribchester is a marvellous bit of road.

It's not all good - the 4000 holes in Blackburn Lancashire were all on our road, but, hey, we'll take it easy, and warn those behind us.

Trains south from Lancaster - it's usually something like a 40 minute wait for a connection if you train frome Morecambe, time you could be spending in the company of yellow beer.

Questions and registration as ever, from fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk

Adam B
Adrian C
Miranda S
Jenny M
Alan S
Emily S
Tacey L
Phil F
Andrew Br
Susie F
Martin T
Marcus C
Ian Mac
Charlie B


----------



## Andrew Br (30 Apr 2012)

Those 4000 holes ?
They're now deeper and cover greater areas.

.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Apr 2012)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Manchester&daddr=Ribchester to:53.8907,-2.7688 to:53.8999821,-2.7759538 to:53.9542361,-2.8105588 to:Central Dr/B5321&hl=en&ll=53.835993,-2.610326&spn=0.021196,0.038581&sll=53.819706,-2.625732&sspn=0.337652,0.617294&geocode=FVMHMAMdCrPd_ynb9SZSTE16SDGqa_4EOBS-2Q;FcciNQMdwFnZ_ylbLhdTa3Z7SDGTm4IkzguEnQ;FYxONgMdYMDV_ymtcxgbcGV7SDHHnPPtTwh_Cg;Fc5yNgMdb6TV_ykl4q6pdGV7SDHxJ0LXnvkMEw;FbxGNwMdQh3V_ynPOVnqbWR7SDGpmWDPe8y76Q;FSQOOQMdMB_U_w&oq=73 qu&dirflg=w&mra=pr&via=2,3,4&t=m&z=15

Andrew

I've got return tickets back from the recce - leaving about 9 in the morning. I've found a cafe in Morecambe that looks nice (dealing with the Midland was like wading through porridge), and, as above, the halfway stop is booked!


----------



## User10119 (30 Apr 2012)

Too tricky for me and The Elbow this year, but everyone else (yes all of you!) who is actually physically able to do this ride should sign up now. Immediately. And book your tickets while you can get 'em cheap. It was absolutely bloomin' lovely last year. I shall think of you all and snivel miserably as you ride, you lucky lucky people.


----------



## mcshroom (30 Apr 2012)

I can't wait to get a view of the Lake District :P

Me please


----------



## dellzeqq (1 May 2012)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...mra=dpe&mrsp=7&sz=16&via=2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9&z=17 which is not quite right, because the Google Maps thingy won't 'let me' turn right at the new fancydan bridge over the river. But we do get to come see a bit of the River Lune, and to travel alongside the canal, which will have been 'our friend' for the previous ninety minutes or so


----------



## Wobblers (1 May 2012)

A chance to watch as the New Dawn Fades in leafy Lancashire? Something I'm sure I can get into Heart and Soul.

Yes please.

Though it does depend on not having to wait Twenty Four Hours for a train afterwards... there's always a forlorn hope that Virgin Trains aren't doing their very own Atrocity Exhibition...

Email sent.


----------



## Andrew Br (1 May 2012)

It's A Means to an End McW.
Can I suggest that you head "To the centre of the city where all roads meet ?" We'll be waiting for you.
Just don't bring Mad Cyril.
.


----------



## martint235 (1 May 2012)

McWobble said:


> A chance to watch as the New Dawn Fades in leafy Lancashire? Something I'm sure I can get into Heart and Soul.
> 
> Yes please.
> 
> ...


Ah, I have a true Saturday Morning Ride back to Home, a swift 40 mile jaunt across the Ribble Valley and Forest of Bowland and I'll be at my parents'.


----------



## CharlieB (8 May 2012)

Me too, please. Tickets booked and everything. Do I need to send another email?


----------



## dellzeqq (8 May 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Me too, please. Tickets booked and everything. Do I need to send another email?


possibly


----------



## kiwi-Sal (13 May 2012)

Sounds good/different this ride - I have sent you an email with my query on transport.


----------



## ianmac62 (15 May 2012)

Hi DZ, Looks good! I sent you an e-mail on April 8th. Too early? Do you want it sent again?

Rode the Garstang-to-Lancaster bit two summers ago on the End-to-End though I've always fancied the Trough of Bowland alternative after Ribchester. Went up to Accrington for a few days when Cobblers played there in March, took my Brompton, and pootled around Clitheroe, Dunsop Bridge and a little way along the Trough. Steep, maybe too steep even in the early dawn. Famous sausage shop in Clitheroe though!

Cheers, Ian


----------



## dellzeqq (15 May 2012)

Adam B
Andrew Br
Andrew By
Charlie B
Emily S
Helen S
Ian Mac
Jenny M
Kim W
Martin T
Marcus C
Miranda S
Olaf S
Phil F
Susie F
Tacey L
Peter W


----------



## dellzeqq (18 May 2012)

just setting off on for Euston for tonight's recce. Forecast looks pretty mizzy......


----------



## Landslide (18 May 2012)

What sort of time are people catching trains back home?


----------



## ianmac62 (19 May 2012)

Landslide said:


> What sort of time are people catching trains back home?


 
1457 Lancaster to Birmingham. Virgin service. Cycle reservation, too. Princely sum of £5.95.


----------



## mcshroom (19 May 2012)

I'm going for about 11.30, but heading north


----------



## ianmac62 (19 May 2012)

[quote="dellzeqq I've found a cafe in Morecambe that looks nice (dealing with the Midland was like wading through porridge)[/quote]

Shame about the Midland. Iconic place and millions spent restoring it. Won't accept football fans either. Discovered that the station which served the hotel was closed and trains now stop inland. Old station renamed "The Platform" and is an enormous bar and eatery. Enjoyed fish'n'chips and several pints. Had desert at "Eric's Ices" opposite the iconic statue. Then watched Cobblers beat Morecambe on the last Saturday of the 2010-11 season to finish 18th in the bottom division. (We finished 20th this season and the day out was at Rotherham.)


----------



## MontyVeda (19 May 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Shame about the Midland. Iconic place and millions spent restoring it.
> ...


 
it looks much better from the outside than it does from the inside though


----------



## Andrew Br (23 May 2012)

I've never been called "excellent" before 

Thanks for having me along on the reccy DZ. I enjoyed most of it.

.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 May 2012)

I've come up with a cunning plan for the way in to Lancaster.....

the Welcome Cafe sounded......welcoming. It's not big, but, then again, there's not many of us.


----------



## CharlieB (23 May 2012)

I'm on the 21:00 out of Euston, but without the return ticket to hand, I've forgotten what time the train out of Lancaster is.
Also…


kiwi-Sal said:


> Sounds good/different this ride - I have sent you an email with my query on transport.


…I'm just intrigued by whatever *goosnargh cakes* are…


----------



## benborp (25 May 2012)

I've sent an e-mail. I've no idea where I'll be making my way from to get to Manchester, but I'm determined to make this.


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I've come up with a cunning plan for the way in to Lancaster.....


Let me guess - you are going to change to the magnificent 'scenic route' - Ribchester, Longridge, Whitewell, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower (quite fitting with the current Liz-fest!), Quernmore, Caton, Crook O'Lune and then ride down the excellent cycleway into Lancaster!


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2012)

nope! I'm not touching the cycle route because I rode it last week and got covered in black sh*t. We're going to go Ribchester, Longridge, Garstang, on to the B5272, then on to the A588, then turn left at the delightfully named Lunecliffe Road, then north and up to the lovely Aldcliffe Road and in to Lancaster beside the canal. I lost count of how many times we crossed the canal and the river last time, but the charm of that part of Lancashire was further enhanced by the humped stone bridges.


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> nope! I'm not touching the cycle route because I rode it last week and got covered in black sh*t. We're going to go Ribchester, Longridge, Garstang, on to the B5272, then on to the A588, then turn left at the delightfully named Lunecliffe Road, then north and up to the lovely Aldcliffe Road and in to Lancaster beside the canal. I lost count of how many times we crossed the canal and the river last time, but the charm of that part of Lancashire was further enhanced by the humped stone bridges.


I was impressed by the part of the cycle route from Lancaster station to the Crook O'Lune which we did on Ajay's recent South Lakes forum ride. It was a very good surface and went directly from the end of one platform.

I didn't _really_ think you'd do the 'scenic route'! It is demanding and the roads could be very dodgy in the dark. Lovely on a sunny day though ...


----------



## User482 (26 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> nope! I'm not touching the cycle route because I rode it last week and got covered in black sh*t. We're going to go Ribchester, Longridge, Garstang, on to the B5272, then on to the A588, then turn left at the delightfully named Lunecliffe Road, then north and up to the lovely Aldcliffe Road and in to Lancaster beside the canal. I lost count of how many times we crossed the canal and the river last time, but the charm of that part of Lancashire was further enhanced by the humped stone bridges.


I lived on aldcliffe road! Nice ride out to glasson dock from there...


----------



## Globalti (29 May 2012)

I'm coming! Do I have to register?

Not sure if I will meet you in Manchester or join you as you ride past my front door just north of Blackburn. What time do you think that might be? 

You'll be pleased to know that Lancashire has been spending a LOT of money on tarmac recently - at £100 a ton but a lot has been laid in the worst places.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 May 2012)

Globalti said:


> I'm coming! Do I have to register?
> 
> Not sure if I will meet you in Manchester or join you as you ride past my front door just north of Blackburn. What time do you think that might be?
> 
> You'll be pleased to know that Lancashire has been spending a LOT of money on tarmac recently - at £100 a ton but a lot has been laid in the worst places.


it's a registration job, I'm afraid. Info here.....http://fnrttc.blogspot.co.uk/p/fridays_06.html 

I thought that there's been quite a bit of work done to the roads in the last twelve months. It certainly wasn't as bad as I remembered it.


----------



## Globalti (31 May 2012)

Simon, I have emailed you at Yahoo.


----------



## clarion (31 May 2012)

Is it too late to sign up for this one?


----------



## dellzeqq (31 May 2012)

clarion said:


> Is it too late to sign up for this one?


no - e-mail to the usual place


----------



## MontyVeda (31 May 2012)

User482 said:


> I lived on aldcliffe road! Nice ride out to glasson dock from there...


You lived on Aldcliffe road?!?!


----------



## User482 (31 May 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> You lived on Aldcliffe road?!?!


When I was a student - in the flats opposite the Water witch.


----------



## benborp (1 Jun 2012)

Sheffield today, Dumfries tomorrow, Belfast on Sunday, Rathlin/Tyrone/Donegal/more Belfast for a while, then Liverpool and Manchester on the eighth, Morecambe on the ninth and then back to Belfast via Liverpool in the evening. Ferries booked, my mixed mode journey begins! It's a shame I couldn't fit the Isle of Man in.


----------



## Landslide (1 Jun 2012)

Room for one more?


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Jun 2012)

of course! E-mail, if you will


----------



## Landslide (1 Jun 2012)

Done. Now I just have to do battle with the railways and their impenetrable ticketing systems...


----------



## mcshroom (1 Jun 2012)

A change of plans for me (if people want the church choir at a wedding - please give us some bloody notice) means I have to get on the 9:03 from Lancaster on the way home. Would I be ok to peel off early if we're running late DZ?


----------



## martint235 (1 Jun 2012)

I'm just putting the final touches to my route north and given the current weather forecast for Tues night/Weds, my bike will be dirty on the Morecambe ride. Sorry.


----------



## benborp (1 Jun 2012)

Help! I'll ask here and in commuting. I'm arriving on a ferry from Belfast at Birkenhead at 1830 on the Friday night. How do I get out of Birkenhead? Any local advice would be welcome. I'm leaning towards heading south past Ellesmere Port and then east past Runcorn rather than waiting for the Queensway tunnel to open to bikes. I think I'm also quite tight for time against the last Mersey ferry so would prefer to just add the few extra miles. Tips on the most pleasant route out of town will be most welcome!


----------



## Landslide (3 Jun 2012)

Whatever you do, don't get the ferry.
If you want to head along the North bank of the Mersey, it's easy to get the train from Birkenhead to Liverpool.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jun 2012)

Is there a pre-meet for this one? I'm going to attempt to navigate 30 miles into Manchester in the dark, getting my arrival time right is going to be tricky!!


----------



## ianmac62 (5 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Had desert at "Eric's Ices" opposite the iconic statue. Then watched Cobblers beat Morecambe on the last Saturday of the 2010-11 season


 
Discovered some photographic evidence of my only visit to Morecambe:







Is there a meetup spot in Manchester near the Town Hall for those of us arriving with a little time to spare?


----------



## redfalo (6 Jun 2012)

I'll be on the 20.00 Virgin train from London, arriving in Manchester at 22.07. Will anyone else be on that train?


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Jun 2012)

you should all have an e-mail.....


----------



## clarion (6 Jun 2012)

Seen. Responded.


----------



## ianmac62 (6 Jun 2012)

I'm on a train arriving into Piccadilly at 2235 from Birmingham, a Cross-Country service starting originally from Bournemouth.


----------



## mcshroom (6 Jun 2012)

I'm on a train arriving at Oxford Road at 2227 - I'll make my way round to Picalilli and meet up with everyone


----------



## Andrew Br (7 Jun 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I'm on a train arriving at Oxford Road at 2227 - I'll make my way round to Picalilli and meet up with everyone


 
Most (if not all) trains through Oxford Road stop again at Piccadilly. While it's not far to cycle, I'd stay on and let the train take the strain.

In other news, I've just put the mud-guards back on my bike.
I can imagine a disapproving eye-brow being raised in Streatham Hill.


.


----------



## mcshroom (7 Jun 2012)

Unfortunately my ticket actually says Oxford Road (I missed that when I booked it)


----------



## Landslide (7 Jun 2012)

Andrew Br said:


> In other news, I've just put the mud-guards back on my bike.
> I can imagine a disapproving eye-brow being raised in Streatham Hill.


*Goes in search of _that_ picture of the Carranago*


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Jun 2012)

Andrew Br said:


> In other news, I've just put the mud-guards back on my bike.
> I can imagine a disapproving eye-brow being raised in Streatham Hill.


 
Looking out the window and viewing the weather forecast has confirmed that I'll definitely be bringing the bike with mudguards tomorrow. Although possibly one with some floats might be better................


----------



## Mice (7 Jun 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Looking out the window and viewing the weather forecast has confirmed that I'll definitely be bringing the bike with mudguards tomorrow. Although possibly one with some floats might be better................


 
Schmudguards? You are very brave. I don't possess any! (Well I did buy one once - a big flarey thing that hung from the seatpost and wobbled up and down a lot. 'Teef took one look at it at HPC one Sunday and said "I'd lose that if I were you" So I did - before anyone else could comment or see it, or have it jump from my bicycle in front of them!!) Perhaps my swimming costume will come in useful after all. Maybe a wetsuit would be even better!

And I should probably let you know that my last attempt to do this ride is spooking me a bit - I hope to goodness history doesnt repeat itself. I can remember it like it was yesterday.

Mice


----------



## Andrew Br (7 Jun 2012)

Mice said:


> And I should probably let you know that my last attempt to do this ride is spooking me a bit - I hope to goodness history doesnt repeat itself. I can remember it like it was yesterday.
> 
> Mice


 
Lightning surely won't strike twice.
Do what I do; change down early, change down often.


.


----------



## Mice (7 Jun 2012)

Andrew Br said:


> Lightning surely won't strike twice.
> Do what I do; change down early, change down often.
> .


 
I hope you are right about Lightning. Also, thanks to ttcycle I have learnt to spin. I span/spun/spinned?? all the way to Whitstable last Friday and so my cycling has completely changed. I just kept my feet moving and although I wasnt particularly fast, up all the hills I went. It's just that psychologically there are two hills from last year that are giving me the heebie-jeebies - and Im not even in the County!! I will start singing a song about Spinning perhaps - any suggestions anyone. How about "the wheels on my bike go round and round" Maybe needs a better tune....! 

Mice


----------



## StuartG (8 Jun 2012)

Looks like you are going to have a heroic ride tonight. I'll be thinking of you. The only comfort I can offer is the satisfaction on arrival is proportional to the challenge accomplished.

And you can dine out on the story for years (or Bingham if you are coming next week!). Good luck my heroes (and especially Mice).


----------



## clarion (8 Jun 2012)

Does look like it may be a bit damp & blowy, but less so than Londonton. It should be interesting.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Jun 2012)

the radar's more optimistic than the forecast headlines. Until we get toward Lancaster. 

If it's truly vile as we head toward Bury I'll divert the ride a little to miss out the most spectacular descents


----------



## Landslide (8 Jun 2012)

It's going to be beautiful weather.
FACT.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Jun 2012)

Landslide said:


> It's going to be beautiful weather.
> FACT.


 
It'll definitely be that. The fact that it's weather only Michael Fish likes, is neither here nor there.

Still, could be worse. At least it won't be a raging head wind.


----------



## Alun (8 Jun 2012)

Good luck with the weather, folks!


----------



## ianmac62 (8 Jun 2012)

So ... biked checked; tyres pumped up hard; lights checked; batteries on trickle charge; clothes chosen; pannier packed; train tickets & bike reservations checked again; hi-carb meal planned for just before leaving home ... off to bed now ... see you at Piccadilly / Albert Square!


----------



## Mice (8 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> Looks like you are going to have a heroic ride tonight. I'll be thinking of you. The only comfort I can offer is the satisfaction on arrival is proportional to the challenge accomplished.
> 
> And you can dine out on the story for years (or Bingham if you are coming next week!). Good luck my heroes (and especially Mice).


 
Thank you StuartG that's very kind. So sorry that you wont be with us this time. Tis very blowy in London today...

Mice


----------



## Wobblers (8 Jun 2012)

Mice said:


> And I should probably let you know that my last attempt to do this ride is spooking me a bit - I hope to goodness history doesnt repeat itself. I can remember it like it was yesterday.
> 
> Mice


 
But you're used to your bike and much better at hills this time round - you'll be fine. Just relax and spin away in your lowest gear - and don't be afraid to get off and walk the steepest bits - after all, it's not a race!


----------



## User10119 (8 Jun 2012)

Mice.... if I can make it to Hull, you can make it to Morecambe. Have fun!

*wanders away to sulk that she isn't going with you all, even if she does know that it was the right choice*


----------



## Mice (8 Jun 2012)

McWobble said:


> But you're used to your bike and much better at hills this time round - you'll be fine. Just relax and spin away in your lowest gear - and don't be afraid to get off and walk the steepest bits - after all, it's not a race!


 
Thank you McWobble. I am definitely going to be spinning in my lowest gear and may well walk it if I have to. My memory is normally useless but I can remember those two hills like they were yesterday. 


[QUOTE 1882144, member: 10119"]Mice.... if I can make it to Hull, you can make it to Morecambe. Have fun!

*wanders away to sulk that she isn't going with you all, even if she does know that it was the right choice*[/quote]

That's very kind User10119 - some choices are definitely less sulk-causing than others!! 



User13710 said:


> I'm out - just too much work to catch up on before the Tour, and these rides usually lose me getting on for two days' productive time. The weather forecast made my mind up for me, sorry! Be safe everyone, and have a great ride; I will manage to do this one some day .


 
Sorry to read that TMN - the Tour is nearly here although I havent dared look at the weather forecast today! One week to go..... see you next Friday N R t LonJoG!! Hoorayyy!!

Mice


----------



## Mice (8 Jun 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> It'll definitely be that. The fact that it's weather only Michael Fish likes, is neither here nor there.
> 
> Still, could be worse. At least it won't be a raging head wind.


 

 Did you just write that FD? As in the "there are no hills on rides" FD. "Although I may not be telling the truth" that FD? If so, Im not taking any notice of any weather predictions you may or may not have....!!! 

Mice


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Jun 2012)

rainfall prediction has shifted. We're starting in the wet and it will get dry by 4am


----------



## CharlieB (8 Jun 2012)

Mice said:


> I hope you are right about Lightning. Also, thanks to ttcycle I have learnt to spin. I span/spun/spinned?? all the way to Whitstable last Friday and so my cycling has completely changed. I just kept my feet moving and although I wasnt particularly fast, up all the hills I went. It's just that psychologically there are two hills from last year that are giving me the heebie-jeebies - and Im not even in the County!! I will start singing a song about Spinning perhaps - any suggestions anyone. How about "the wheels on my bike go round and round" Maybe needs a better tune....!
> 
> Mice


Worry not, M, you'll be fine. As others have said, you now have a wealth of experience garnered in the past three months that will stand you in good stead. If it's any consolation, I'm on the blue commuter again ( with new saddlebag bought for LonJoG), so I'll almost certainly be walking some of those hills. 
A spinning song, huh?
Dead Or Alive - you spin me round?
Kylie - spinning around?
C


----------



## velovoice (8 Jun 2012)

My favourite cycling song


----------



## clarion (8 Jun 2012)

On a train at last (once the Vergin' platform staff could be added to let us board) steaming (well, I can dream, and fully intend to shortly as I powernap northwards) out of the Great Wen towards Manchecestershire. I am more excited than I have ever been to be heading for red rose turf (though, I confess, that is saying very little indeed), and can only hope for kindness from the weather gods until I have earned my breakfast. Mind, even if they are capricious enough to torment us overnight, I'll be getting to Morecamby anyway.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jun 2012)

Its stopped raining! Enjoy.


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2012)

Have a lovely time, ladies and gents.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2012)

Indeed.... here's hoping the FNRttC Gods help the ride run dry, fast and true tonight.


----------



## Andrew Br (8 Jun 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Its stopped raining! Enjoy.


 
Still raining here.
Setting off in 45 minutes.

ETA: I'm reminded of rule 9:-

Rule #9
If you are out riding in bad weather, it means you are a badass. Period.


I'm not sure about badass but maybe naughty bottom ?
.


----------



## Ajay (8 Jun 2012)

It's not raining here, bonne route.


----------



## clarion (9 Jun 2012)

Wet wet wet wet wet.

We are at the wonderful and very friendly Potters Barn in Ribchester, which is as close to heaven as you could hope for.

It's been character building, and I predict this ride will go down in legend.


----------



## User10571 (9 Jun 2012)

Reading these last couple of pages of posts is nothing like being there. At all.

But good, nonetheless.


----------



## clarion (9 Jun 2012)

Inside the very welcoming Welcome Cafe.

We've been to see Eric, of course.


----------



## clarion (9 Jun 2012)

True. There's always a chance of perverse naming. I once went into the Best Cafe. Unwise.

But in this case, concerned we were lost, the whole staff locked up and came down to the prom to wave at Simon


----------



## AndrewClark (9 Jun 2012)

I forgot all about this ride until earlier in the week! Hope you all had a good time and can get dry soon!


----------



## kimble (9 Jun 2012)

I'm home and I'm about to go to the bathroom to drain my socks...


----------



## mcshroom (9 Jun 2012)

I'm home - after the wedding as well. Sock ringing and drying can wait until I've had some sle...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## clarion (9 Jun 2012)

Well done! And thanks for helping me get to Lancaster station.

Just don't forget the concert!


----------



## Andrew Br (9 Jun 2012)

Andrew Br said:


> Still raining here.
> Setting off in 45 minutes.
> 
> ETA: I'm reminded of rule 9:-
> ...


 

Forget all of that, we ARE badass. Fullstop.


.


----------



## clarion (9 Jun 2012)

As my babbage engine got temporarily upset by overhydration, I don't have the right numbers for the ride. Can anyone supply me with the distance (km preferred) from Piccadilly to the Welcome? And the ride time?

Thanks.


----------



## CharlieB (9 Jun 2012)

My gps made it 104.5. Moving time I've as 5:56:29. 
More later, when I've done a hard reset to my systems.


----------



## clarion (9 Jun 2012)

Thanks. That means I lost about 8km, which is pleasing, because it makes an imperial century for the full round trip.


----------



## kimble (9 Jun 2012)

Yeah, after trimming off my mad dash up the A6, I've got 105km for the official ride. About 7:47 wall time (I only have a rolling time for my entire route), of which almost exactly an hour was spent at the stop in Ribchester.


----------



## clarion (9 Jun 2012)

Thanks Kim. I know I asked you earlier, but you seemed pretty tired, and I didn't think you were going to get a chance, which is why I put out a more general request. I appreciate your data.


----------



## ianmac62 (9 Jun 2012)

Thanks, Simon! Thanks, Andrew of Manchester! Truth to tell, it was slightly damp. Home and in bath by 6.30 p.m. 80 miles all told. This was the driest part of the ride:


----------



## benborp (9 Jun 2012)

An epic ride! Great leadership and lots of good teamwork on demanding roads in demanding conditions. I really enjoyed meeting (yet) more forumers. I'm also very glad that rather than having to rush back to work as is normally the case I could take part in the post ride socialising PLUS get some bonus miles in. Now sitting waiting to check in for my ferry. Stayed in Lancaster until about three then made my way to Liverpool, arriving at around seven. First thirty miles flew by then all the speed was knocked out of my legs at Preston. Mainly due to turning straight into the wind but also because I had little choice put to pick my way through the debris on the verge of horrible A roads with rubbish surfaces. My Garmin appears to have died a horrible death. I just managed to follow my planned route to the outskirts of Liverpool before it went utterley berserk. I've lost all my data from the ride but my bare minimum would be 180 miles before pub detours and other excursions. A great way to see in my fortieth year!


----------



## Andrew Br (9 Jun 2012)

Blimey Ben, I hadn't realised that you were riding back to Liverpool for a ferry.
Great effort, and on that heavy bike as well..............

At some stage, I'll write more and post some (largely) crap photos.
Before that, can I say thanks to you all for your company, humour, fortitude and tolerance.
And also thanks for your choice and maintenance of your (bike) equipment.
Only two punctures in those conditions was, truly, remarkable.

.


----------



## clarion (9 Jun 2012)

Two?


----------



## Andrew Br (9 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> Two?


 
If I've got this right: Chris (Landslide ?) had one very near to the mid-way stop and, with commendable style, repaired it between sandwiches in the cafe.
Then there was Adam's "catastrophic mudguard failure Armageddon with, token, added puncture" on the way from Morecambe to Wetherspoon's Lancaster.
I'm not counting Suzie's soft tyre as we left the cafe. Simon soon had it hard again.

Did I miss any ?

.


----------



## kimble (9 Jun 2012)

Peter (not, I think, of this parish) had a mysterious rear brake issue, which we suspect may be simply excessive wear of cheesy OEM pads, but it was easily resolved by taking up some cable slack and didn't cause significant delay. But it seems that it was electronics that really suffered on this ride:

My Ixon IQ conked out at the worst possible moment (just before the major climb, when I needed the battery light to supplement the meagre output of the dynamo at twiddling speed). And it seems that both dellzeqq and mcshroom had water-related phone gremlins (with mcshroom's deciding to call me repeatedly this evening).

Benborp: is your Garmin failure water related? In my experience Garmins are one of the few bike gadgets that can pass the "overnight in a bucket of water" reliability test.

Anyone else have a gadget failure?


----------



## clarion (10 Jun 2012)

I only knew about Chris' puncture.


----------



## mcshroom (10 Jun 2012)

kimble said:


> Peter (not, I think, of this parish) had a mysterious rear brake issue, which we suspect may be simply excessive wear of cheesy OEM pads, but it was easily resolved by taking up some cable slack and didn't cause significant delay. But it seems that it was electronics that really suffered on this ride:
> 
> My Ixon IQ conked out at the worst possible moment (just before the major climb, when I needed the battery light to supplement the meagre output of the dynamo at twiddling speed). And it seems that both dellzeqq and mcshroom had water-related phone gremlins (with mcshroom's deciding to call me repeatedly this evening).
> 
> ...



My phone went haywire and started randomly phoning the recent contacts list. Seems to be ok now it's been dismantled and dried out though.


----------



## ianmac62 (10 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> Is that like bell ringing, but with the bells ... damped?
> 
> Have a good sleep, sounds like you all earned it!


 
Now they are ringing the bells; soon they will be wringing their hands.


----------



## ianmac62 (10 Jun 2012)

kimble said:


> But it seems that it was electronics that really suffered on this ride ... Anyone else have a gadget failure?


 
First trial in anger of Evolve Waterproof Case. Phone and battery charger, held in front pocket of my jacket, survived completely dry.


----------



## martint235 (10 Jun 2012)

I didn't realise we'd had any punctures. Certainly me and Charlie TECing at the back were untroubled at least till I turned for home at Longridge


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

my phone went random too - sorry Andrew Br.

You could describe this as an awful ride. I would struggle to promote the attractions of cycling through suburban Bolton at two in the morning on a good night, but were I asked to sell it with a headwind and heavy rain thrown in, I would have had to be on top form. I'd have called to mind Ishmael, Dr. Livingstone and Fawcett of the Amazon, and even then, been only mildly hopeful of success,

None of that was needed. Eighteen intrepid souls turned up, although, for one, the proximity of home and bed in Bury proved a temptation too far. I'd decided early on that the ride over the Roman Road from Bury to Blackburn was too much to ask in the conditions, and Andrew stepped up to guide us west and north to Bolton, Darwen and Blackburn. Now, while this wasn't epic, it wasn't easy either. The road goes up to almost nine hundred feet, and when the streetlights gave out the mist closed in. As you'd expect, the hills strung the ride out, and our progress measured in miles per hour was slow - but measured in endeavour it was titanic. I was mightily impressed by Miranda's new climbing style, which is going to stand her in good stead for decades to come, and awestruck by Susie's persistence and cheefulness. Kim went through the knee pain barrier, despite getting wetter than wet, Martin bimbled on and on despite feeling the effects from his pre-ride excursion, and Charlie was the model of concern and efficiency at the back. Time and time again we'd wait at the top of a hill, and people would turn up in good time and better shape.

The sole letdown was yours truly. I'd drunk some mango juice on the train, and that turned out to be unwise - so, instead of disappearing behind hedges to pay the usual hommage to the god of prostate, I found myself retching time and time again, not getting rid until much later in the morning - I just hope the rain washed away what might be mistaken for the result of a very different kind of night out.

We left the worst of it beind us in Blackburn, and the descent in to the Ribble valley was just glorious. People were struck by the comestibles at Ribchester, but veterans of last year's stop, when it was in different hands, will have been less impressed - that's not a complaint, but just a recognition that, in a general way, our halfway stops are way beyond what one would expect. But, having warmed ourselves (I can't thank Ian McS enough for the loan of a base layer) we set about the last climb to Longridge in good spirits and in very decent time. From there we descended to the second, distinct half of the ride - lush pastures, burgeoning hedges, small rivers, humpback bridges over canals and, eventually, the imposing centre of Lancaster which shrugs off the curse of a truly, truly grotesque one way system, the kind of thing that does entirely for towns like Chester and Guildford.

Across the fancy Sustrans bridge, and down the cycle way to Morecambe, although keen students of these items will be relieved to read that it does indeed end nowhere, and that one then finds oneself on streets clearly planned by 'highways engineers' of a de-socialized teenager persuasion. Morecambe seafront might not be a collectors item, but you'll see a photograph of us with the towns favourite son. And then....the good folk of the Welcome Cafe, a workers co-op, came out of their front door and down to the seafront to beckon us in to Market Street, there to produce nice breakfasts in incredibly short order.

Fed and happy we made our way back to Lancaster railway station, only to be delayed by an egregious mudguard attack. You, gentle reader, will be pleased to read that Adam is now a changed man, a man who has journeyed from the dark vale of mudguard abuse to the sunny uplands of love for tyres in all their naked glory. Back, once again (or, indeed, twice again) in to the one way system a brief discussion between beer afficionados led us to the door of a Weatherspoons pub, where Susie bought a round for eleven with less money than one would normally spend on a bottle of prosecco. She's not got over the shock. After that it was but a short schlepp to the station, and, for us Londoners, a fantastically quick ride to the Great Wen.

A tough ride - certainly. A good ride - undoubtedly. Adam said it was the best FNRttC route of the lot, and, given that we missed out the truly awesome bit, that's no small compliment. I've failed to get the numbers for the two Manchester rides, and, if you'd have asked me at about two in the morning if we were going to do it again next year, there would have been only one answer, but, thinking back to the great spirit along those sixty five or so miles, it'll be a tough one to put in the box.

For now - thankyou one and all. You were just magnificent.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

By the standards of tough FNRttCs (and I think I've done at least one or two of those!) that was certainly up there (as I might have been, various other factors conspiring to ensure my absence). Keep this one out of the box and I might just make it sometime......
Well done everyone!!


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> the curse of a truly, truly grotesque one way system, the kind of thing that does entirely for towns like Chester and Guildford.


 
Guildford's one-way system, which I have negotiated with some frequency in the last year or so, is certainly not endearing. Better than Basingstoke though...


----------



## benborp (10 Jun 2012)

Back in Donegal and about to get out of my shorts and into a bath.

Kim, the Garmin seems to have done the standard just out of warranty, spontaneous death that they're renowned for. I think water had little to do with it. I'll embark on a series of increasingly brutal resets when I have access to my laptop.


----------



## Mice (10 Jun 2012)

The amount of times I checked and rechecked that I had my train tickets to Manchester/Lancaster and not Cardiff/Swansea defies belief!

I decided to take no notice of references to what the sky was planning on doing.  The problem with weather forecasts is that they are always right until it matters when you are outside in the middle of the night hundreds of miles from home with the wrong amount of clothing. To counterbalance this I filled all my jacket pockets with armwarmers, extra gloves, extra socks, extra tops x 2 and a selection of healthy snacks - flapjacks, oat biscuits, peanuts, raisins - reshaping my torso completely. It was less Haute Couture and more Oat Couture.

I met the train driver who helped me put my bicycle on the train. I then logged onto Cycle Chat and nearly had myself thrown out of the Quiet Carriage whilst listening to Rebecca Olds' link to Luka Bloom - De Roma - Acoustic Motorbike! Kylie's Spinning Around stayed in my mind instead.

Manchester Piccadilly station was full of life. The competition between Assos and "showing your ass off" with female Mancunians, Boltonites and Burynettes tottering around on 10" heels wearing skirts that were only 5" long. I'll swear that some of them were already in their jimjams. Although their eau de nuit was definitely 100% proof! But I could hardly talk. I was sober but I mean what did I look like?!

Soon all our trains had arrived and we made our way towards the station exit. It turned out that the noise Benborp had tried to convince me was a steam engine, was in fact very hard rain landing on the station roof. Out we went into it. We slithered our way to a Church where we found more of our party including Martin235 who had completed his mammoth Nelson ride. Excellent! Shortly thereafter we were complete. Although we were missing The Claud and Adrian to name but two supreme FNRttCers not doing this ride which was a big shame. By the time we left we were all soaked to the skin.

The cheers and shouts from foot stragglers and people hanging out of car windows is (nearly!) always amusing. The rain drizzled and drizzled. The wayfarers lead by Andrew Br guided us out of the city. I kept thinking I was going to warm up in a minute. I didn't. On we went, spinning a la ttcycle school all the way. After a while we regrouped under a railway bridge. I put on another layer. 

We went up hills and down hills. The urban route showed no suitable Pstopsies. Eventually and thankfully DZ found a garage. When someone told me we had cycled 16 miles I could hardly believe it. I thought it must be at least 30. This was tough and it became tougher and tougher. 

Out into the darkness, the rain hammering down, my glasses reducing visibility, the mist, the spray, the darkness of the sky at night, the cold and a full-faced-full-bodied headwind, I couldn't see anyone ahead or behind. It was the grimmest bit of cycling I have ever done. Then - sunshine - in the form of Susie arrived. Susie rode alongside me saying something like "well, these are the worst riding conditions I have ever ridden in. Isn't it horrendous? LonJoG isn't going to be like this". I immediately cheered up at hearing her voice, the realisation I was not alone and the confirmation that actually it really was tough. We just started chatting about stuff and I completely forgot about the wind and the rain. I actually started enjoying the ride again. Thank you Susie, that was completely selfless and exactly why FNRttCs are what they are. After a while we regrouped and I realised that my emergency banana was still on my handlebars a la User10571 and that this is the reason I put it there, energy levels had been reduced to nothing. I ate it and the ride was really back on track, retaining its FNRttC spectacular glory.

After Blackburn (there was an after Blackburn this time - hoorayyyyy!) the route to Ribchester was lovely as was the Stopsies. We weaved our way westwards, the red sky in the morning lit up the landscape and the countryside all the way to Morecambe was breathtaking. There was a narrow lane with high hedgerows that had a nosey brown cow gawping at us in amazement. Only its head was visible amongst the foliage. Either side of the fields on rolling hills, grazing sheep and cattle. Hamlets of houses, a mini Henley, the canals and old mills showing a reminder of times gone by. It was all so pretty it was breathtaking. 

We made our way to the statue of Eric Morecambe for photo opportunities. A group of caterers started waving at us to guide us to their cafe where breakfast was waiting. Nothing was too much trouble for them. They even created a roped-off space for our bicycles. Thank you!

A trip back to Lancaster to be nearer the station meant we could take advantage of the cycling paths. We were on one for a little longer than expected - the P!"$"!£!"£ Fairy decided to take on a TEC. I don't think I'll mention any more about this (am just smiling, knowingly though FD....!!!)

Into a bar for a bit then the train home. I managed to stay awake long enough to deflate both tyres and remove at least 30 if not 40 small pieces of glass and stones from both wheels. I then (hello Ianrauk!) cleaned my bike. There was practically a hedge under the front brake caliper that was so big it meant I had to actually remove the wheel to extract it. My bike was absolutely disgusting. 
I didn't have my camera so only my phone took this pics (they are even more rubbish than usual). I am about to start playing with my Garmin Etrex now that Kim has told me what to do so I may have some facts of my own!! If my camera had been working I would have tried to capture Landslide riding no hands along the canal path. It is quite spectacular as he seems to separate his legs from his body. At one point he leant sideways making his shoulders nearly parallel with his hips and he just kept going. If I seem jealous it is perhaps because I am! Not something I'm likely to try any time soon!

It was a great FNRttC - made so by the peeps who so willingly volunteer help, smiles and great banter. But especially by DZ and Susie who in terms of fantastic cycling experiences continue to raise the bar (and leave some suitably and hilariously under it at the end!!)

Rubbish pics here https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCM3Li66Atuhb&feat=directlink

Mice


----------



## gerwinium (10 Jun 2012)

kimble said:


> Peter (not, I think, of this parish)


 
Thought I should sign up some time... Apart from the brakes, my Ixon had a failure as well in that it conked out around the halfway stop. As it was getting light anyway it was no big disaster. My (not so smart!) phone happily stayed in its ziplock bag and survived the journey without damage. I have a wallet full of soggy receipts and bank notes though...

Thanks for the great ride. I have to admit that I was pondering an early exit climbing up the hill after Bolton, but am glad I persevered and got to see the great descent into Ribchester. I also broke my cycling altitude record .


----------



## User10119 (10 Jun 2012)

I'm dreadfully jealous, y'know. I mean, I'm a bit rubbish at hills - we all know that. But one thing I'm actually quite good at is plodging relentlessly into the wind in torrential rain. I've had a lot of practice at that!


----------



## kimble (10 Jun 2012)

Well, if it's rain and headwind you're after, I doubt the rest of the month's weather will disappoint 

In better news: I've managed to fix my drowned bike light. Knee is a work in progress.


----------



## clarion (10 Jun 2012)

I was pretty much unconscious when Butterfly arrived home last night. Dopey this morning, but rode up with her to Covent Garden, bimbled around central London to Embankment cafe, which called me for lunch, then I went home via the stupidmarket (isn't it depressing that £100 of pretty basic shopping can fit in two panniers?). Just 50km in all. Now I'm absolutely knackered again. Lancashire was hard work, but I feel I got a reward for every bit of effort, not least cheating Longridge Fell. Last time I was there, I was riding along it, completely exhausted, and running out of gears on every one of the several climbs. This time, tickling round the end to Chipping felt like knocking a heavyweight boxer over with a feather.

Thanks are owed to various people, not least His Dellness, Andrew, Charlie, Martin and ttcycle, who wasn't there, but who has transformed Mice's climbing and confidence.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2012)

StuAff said:


> Guildford's one-way system, which I have negotiated with some frequency in the last year or so, is certainly not endearing. Better than Basingstoke though...


 

Nothing, and I mean nothing one way system wise compares to the complete roadway abortion of the Grays Essex one way system.. none I tell thee.. none at all. It's hellish..a road to nowhere. d'ya get the picture?


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nothing, and I mean nothing one way system wise compares to the complete roadway abortion of the Grays Essex one way system.. none I tell thee.. none at all. It's hellish..a road to nowhere. d'ya get the picture?


not forgetting the level crossing.

Susie, Claudine and I went round the Magic Roundabout in Swindon last week. It really is called the Magic Roundabout. It is more confusing than Hemel Hempstead and that wierd item at the bottom of the A130. I just pootled on through and my companions trusted my judgement. Oops!


----------



## Landslide (10 Jun 2012)

Cycling is an adversarial sport.
Every time you saddle up, you're fighting, be it against gravity, the wind, pain, or that extra large measure of whisky. On Friday we fought the rain.

Offering up prayers of thanks to the gods of new waterproof jackets* and full-length mudguards**, I took a perverse pleasure in battling through the first couple of hours, as we were subjected to pretty much every available angle of precipitation. Had the ride finished at 2am, I'd have taken a bullish pride in having faced up to the elements and seen off their challenge. Unfortunately, rain has a way of forcing you into extra-time, and the next four hours turned into Chinese water torture***.
Despite all this, and bouyed by tea, butties and flapjacks, as dawn broke it brought the kind of pastoral sights that make these jaunts so worthwhile - hares lolloping across fields, pheasants peering through gates and a shelduck dabbling for breakfast. All part of a private showing, only available to those who turn up long before the rest of the world has groggily flailed at the snooze button. These moments of serenity also afford an opportunity to discuss matters such as the insanity required to ride through nights such as this, or the new X-ray optional extra fitted to new Audis****.
As we reached Lancaster, pain receded, rain became but a fleeting memory, and the cycle path to Morecambe was no farcility, but a road to redemption in the form of coffee and fried breakfast. Unfortunately I had to wolf this down and scarper back to Yorkshire quick-smart, with the result that I missed out on the beers, but despite the enforced sobriety this is a ride filled with memories that I will treasure. I'll be back for next year's edition.
Oh, and I'd just like to reiterate: Rule #9.

*I heartily recommend the Endura Helium in this regard.
**Cue Dell screaming; "Burn the heretic!!!"
***If the Chinese made a habit of making their victims wear sopping wet gloves and socks.
****On the upside, they allow drivers to see round blind corners, however due to limitations of Audi fuse boxes, this function isn't available in conjunction with indicators.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nothing, and I mean nothing one way system wise compares to the complete roadway abortion of the Grays Essex one way system.. none I tell thee.. none at all. It's hellish..a road to nowhere. d'ya get the picture?


Agreed it's awful, but I'm not prepared to go back to Basingstoke any time soon to see if it's worse or not....


----------



## redfalo (10 Jun 2012)

Well, that ride was really something else.

But it was really worth it. I learned a lot on the ride (always carry some dry socks, who was Eric Morecambe) and especially liked the warm welcome by the staff of the Welcome Café in Morecambe who picked us up at the coast line.

(The only downside of the ride was that I left the pub right after Germany's lucky win against Portugal, to the big surprise of my friends....)






The GPS track of the ride is here.


----------



## Butterfly (10 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> I was pretty much unconscious when Butterfly arrived home last night.


Although, to be fair, it was 3 a.m. so it was fairly understandable!


----------



## Mice (10 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> my phone went random too - sorry Andrew Br.
> 
> I was mightily impressed by Miranda's new climbing style, which is going to stand her in good stead for decades to come, and awestruck by Susie's persistence and cheefulness. Kim went through the knee pain barrier, despite getting wetter than wet, Martin bimbled on and on despite feeling the effects from his pre-ride excursion, and Charlie was the model of concern and efficiency at the back. Time and time again we'd wait at the top of a hill, and people would turn up in good time and better shape.
> 
> ...


 


clarion said:


> Thanks are owed to various people, not least His Dellness, Andrew, Charlie, Martin and ttcycle, who wasn't there, but who has transformed Mice's climbing and confidence.


 
Thank you DZ and Clarion for your kind words. I thank my lucky stars that I have met such an awesome group of cyclists who through generosity of skill, time and spirit have made such a difference to my cycling. ttcycle's lesson on gears and spinning was fantastic - the absolute icing on the cake. It really has transformed my cycling and my gratitude for that is indeed immense. 

I am stunned to read that you Mr DZ were ill and yet all the while guiding and encouraging us through what was in parts such a hard ride - including a hailstorm. Your level of selflessness is on a par with that of Susie's -and far, far higher than mine could ever be. I hope you are feeling better. 

On a separate note do you think that the late, great Eric Morecambe was having a joke of his own with his "Bring me Sunshine" song the moment we headed to his home town..... "Not on your Van Nelly Mate...."!! 

Mice


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Jun 2012)

The last time I went to Manchester was over 20 years ago, to see someone die in hospital, so I figured any return visit had to be better than that. And I wasn't disappointed.

The stack of bikes accumulating at the station grew slowly bigger as more trains from London (and other places) arrived, disgorging heavily padded cyclists, waddling like ducks. Which was a handy thing bearing in mind the volume of water we encountered later on. In fact, on the train up, whilst I was slumming it in 1st Class, eating my complementary food, drinking my free drinks, and flicking through the Guardian, I had noticed the intensity of the rain as it hammered on the roof whilst we were stopped in Crewe. The fact that everyone else in the station seemed to be half naked was a good omen I thought, as clearly it couldn't be raining outside. As we set off for the Town Hall (not a church, Mice), it was only drizzling, and I said (for what was the first of many occasions, to Ben's exasperation), that it must be clearing up. Oh how wrong I was.

The Town Hall in Manchester, as well as being the epicentre of the first nuclear free zone in 1980 (according to the plaque placed 15 feet up a wall near the entrance, despite the existence of a small reactor in the University apparently....) is of course a magnificent example of Victorian architecture. In fact the whole of the area is of similar epic proportions. To be fair, it is somewhat let down at ground level, with the garish nightclubs, full of the previously mentioned half naked people. 

Anyway, off we went, weaving around the taxis, heading in a vaguely northerly direction. This part of the world is unknown to me, and I hadn't bothered to closely look at the map beforehand. Although it seemed like a lot of built up area up to Bury, it was (mainly) interesting looking buildings, and weird exotic types of fast food places, no doubt selling deep fried Northern specialities. The rain was slowly growing in intensity, or more accurately, increasing in its wetness. 

After forsaking the delights of Bury town centre, we deviated away onto the A58 towards Bolton. At some point the rain changed tactics and became hail, but then it changed back to biblical proportions of falling wet stuff. There were rivers of water gushing down the sides of the roads, spray flying everywhere. At times I felt like Moses, parting the Red Sea with the volume of water being displaced by my tyres, so I was glad of my mudguards. Although I had 3 powerful lights on the bike, their light output seemed to be sucked up by the water bouncing around. However, tucked up in my Night Vision jacket, Altura waterproof leggings, overshoes AND most importantly of all, with my mudguards on the bike, throughout it all, I was smiling away. Because, as mentioned in a prediction several pages earlier, it was beautiful weather. Just because it wasn't a balmy hot night doesn't negate the sheer majesty of the weather we encountered. However, I did feel sorry for poor Simon, shivering away in his shorts, with only a thin jacket. Of course if he'd had mudguards on, I'm sure his back wouldn't have had the splattering it got.

After swooshing through Bolton, we then turned onto the A666, rather than go onto the backroads. I'm not sure such a road number is a good idea, as at around 2.30 am (I think), we finally got completely out into the open, when we passed a sign for the West Pennine Moors, and then we were truly in wild country, with the mist closing in. I did think of the advice for the travellers in the _American Werewolf in London_ film at this point...... Although we had been climbing a bit and it got a bit undulating, there didn't seem to be any long drags uphill, so I was surprised (but pleased) to be able to fly down massive long stretches of downhill, such as 1.5 miles marked at 10% down - which was nice. By the time we got to Blackburn, I commented again that the rain seemed to be easing up, which it was, oddly enough. After 34 miles we reached the small village of Ribchester and the warm oasis of the half way stop. Although the rain had penetrated my jacket slightly around my chest, and my toes felt a bit damp, I'm sure without the mudguards, I would have been much wetter.

Setting off again, after 4 am, it was now daylight, and we could now start to see the glorious countryside. The tops of the hills were shrouded in mist/low cloud, but everywhere was a bright, verdant green. Being such a small group, we were never too spread out, so it was possible to zoom up the small inclines and then savour the descents, without worrying about loosing the tail end. 

We edged closer to Lancaster and its magnificent castle towering over the town, running parallel to a canal which changed from being below us, to being above us. The castle grew closer, and then we zig-zagged through the streets of Lancaster, which is a very attractive town (in fact we got so attached to it later on, we zoomed round the ring road a number of times), before we crossed on the Lune Millennium Bridge, which was a very striking design, swooping or undulating along its length. On the other side, then there was about 4 miles of probably Sustran's finest work, being a paved cyclepath to Morecambe (which in fact is part of NCN 6 which also goes through my home town of Luton). It was along this stretch that I heard a "swish swish" sound which I felt was a small air leak whenever that portion of the tyre went through water on the ground. However it seemed to stop, and someone else thought it might just have been my rear mudguard rubbing slightly. All of a sudden, we were at the promenade, and although the tide was out, it was a wondrous sight, to see the vast acres of sand. The section of sand behind Eric's statue was even combed or brushed, although it's debatable how many visitors would have enjoyed it, bearing in mind how overcast it was. As mentioned above, the Welcome Café was very welcoming, and for a full English breakfast including tea or coffee for £4.50, was a welcome bargain as well.

Heading off again around 10 am, it was back on the cycle path when I heard a familiar "swish swish" sound, only this time it carried on, and my tyre started getting soft. I quickly dropped my bike to the ground (which it turns out I should have done more gently) and Simon helped me change the tube, although I hadn't realised that one of the tubes I'd picked up to take with me was in fact one from my "to be repaired" pile. Oops. So off the tyre went again, and this time the second tube was fine. However, in my haste in originally dropping the bike, I'd bent one of the mudguard stays, so the rear of the mudguard was now rubbing on the tyre. Thanks to Andrew and his adjustable spanner, this problem was then solved, and we could head off for a (mis) guided tour of Lancaster and an open Weatherspoon's pub. Brown beer ranged in price from £1.45 to £2.10 per pint. To avoid problems from Lager Louts, they sensibly price stuff like Heineken at £2.99! After staying there for a while, all too soon, we had to find our way to the station and London bound trains, and so ended a truly epic FNRttC.

For the sheer variation of urban bits and countryside, the views, the ambiance, the friendliness of the locals, even the quality and quantity of the water, I think this route is one of the best. In addition, we seemed to have far more downhill than uphill. It's just a shame that not more of the locals could be persuaded to come along. 

Many thanks to Simon and everyone else.



PS Just for Kim, my SatMap GPS also suffered with the rain. The display stopped tracking at Ribchester. It could still display the map, and I could move the map to show elsewhere, just it refused to want to leave the cafe - which is understandable, as I guess it was afraid it would carry on raining.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> In addition, we seemed to have far more downhill than uphill.


 
Despite not being on this ride, I'm not entirely sure you're right about that for some reason.....


----------



## theclaud (10 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Susie, Claudine and I went round the Magic Roundabout in Swindon last week. It really is called the Magic Roundabout. It is more confusing than Hemel Hempstead and that wierd item at the bottom of the A130. I just pootled on through *and my companions trusted my judgement.* Oops!


 
I hope this isn't terribly hurtful, but it was more a case of calculating that, wherever the f**k you were going, we might as well all f**k it up in formation.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> I hope this isn't terribly hurtful, but it was more a case of calculating that, wherever the f**k you were going, we might as well all f**k it up in formation.


It's often easier for a group to get lost go for extra miles together.


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Jun 2012)

1885122 said:


> The mask slips a little further.




It was only so I could laugh at their misreporting, and the fact that the only other newspaper they had was the FT. I want to escape from work, not read about it.


----------



## theclaud (10 Jun 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> It was only so I could laugh at their misreporting, and the fact that the only other newspaper they had was the FT. I want to escape from work, not read about it.


 
You think we're buying this explanation?


----------



## CharlieB (11 Jun 2012)

'Welcome to Lancashire', said Martin T to me, as we slooshed through the suburbs of Bolton at the back of the ride.
Yup, probably the wettest ride I've ever done, but as ever these outings are always enjoyable.
I can't add anything that's not been said before, but suffice that the Blackpool ride was my favourite of last year, and this one has been my favourite this year, the attractiveness of the route transcending the light drizzle we encountered now and then. Please let's keep it!
Liked all the EC quotes in the concourse in front of the statue, e.g. 'he'll not sell many ice creams at that speed'.


----------



## Globalti (11 Jun 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> It's just a shame that not more of the locals could be persuaded to come along.
> .


 
You passed within 100 yards of my front door (just before you turned left towards Ribchester at the Wilpshire Hotel) and I'd have loved to come but wasn't prepared to shell out another £15 when I already have third party cycling insurance cover. Sounds like you had an epic time, congratulations on your efforts, I'm quite jealous!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> You passed within 100 yards of my front door (just before you turned left towards Ribchester at the Wilpshire Hotel) and I'd have loved to come but wasn't prepared to shell out another £15 when I already have third party cycling insurance cover. Sounds like you had an epic time, congratulations on your efforts, I'm quite jealous!


exactly the same reason for me, i like the idea of these ride, but the messing around on extra forms and money puts me off. i know you do it for a reason and i'm not criticizing, just saying, sorry.


----------



## clarion (11 Jun 2012)

As a CTC member, I feel it couldn't possibly be easier to join these rides. Just £2 per year, payable electronically if you can't find your cheque book, an email to dellzeqq, checking your name's on the list when published, and turning up in time to shout 'Bollards!'.

Really simple and very good value for money.


----------



## StuartG (11 Jun 2012)

But I just paid out £15 on a new chain when I already have one!

Seriously your bike cost how much? A couple of Lidl/Aldi jersies how much? Your shoes ...
The cost is minute in comparison. Yet the extra pleasure to your cycling can be immense. More, I would argue than you can get anywhere else for that amount of dosh.

If you are quibbling over £15 then I won't mention the beer fund ...


----------



## Globalti (11 Jun 2012)

Do you insure your house twice with two different insurers?


----------



## martint235 (11 Jun 2012)

I'm a huge fan of the FNRttC but I'm London based and therefore get what 15 rides per year at least. I can understand where our northern colleagues are coming from as the FNRttC only visits once or twice (if you cross from East/West or vice versa). However the insurance is a key part of the ride and Simon puts in enough work on these rides as it is without over complicating things by accepting more than one insurance method.

It may be worth considering changing insurer when it comes up unless there a reason for remaining with your current one (eg racing license)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> But I just paid out £15 on a new chain when I already have one!
> 
> Seriously your bike cost how much? A couple of Lidl/Aldi jersies how much? Your shoes ...
> The cost is minute in comparison. Yet the extra pleasure to your cycling can be immense. More, I would argue than you can get anywhere else for that amount of dosh.
> ...


we're not quibbling, just saying, surely we're entitled to answer the question as to why locals don't join the rides.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> I'm a huge fan of the FNRttC but I'm London based and therefore get what 15 rides per year at least. I can understand where our northern colleagues are coming from as the FNRttC only visits once or twice (if you cross from East/West or vice versa). However the insurance is a key part of the ride and Simon puts in enough work on these rides as it is without over complicating things by accepting more than one insurance method.
> 
> It may be worth considering changing insurer when it comes up unless there a reason for remaining with your current one (eg racing license)


exactly, if i was london or near based, then i'd join in, but i'm not, so i don't. perhaps the model could be shared / passed onto someone up north to give a northern base?


----------



## Globalti (11 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> It may be worth considering changing insurer when it comes up unless there a reason for remaining with your current one (eg racing license)


 
Er, insure my house with CTC? My third party cover comes as part of my household insurance! In fact I pay double already because we also have an annual ski and overseas travel insurance policy, which gives massive third party cover (I think £10m).


----------



## martint235 (11 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> Er, insure my house with CTC? My third party cover comes as part of my household insurance! In fact I pay double already because we also have an annual ski and overseas travel insurance policy, which gives massive third party cover (I think £10m).


Oh didn't read that bit. However CTC membership also provides legal advice which may/may not be provided by household insurance and could be worth having for £15 a year.

IIRC the idea of using CTC for insuring FNRttC is that members of the Fridays can be affiliate members rather than full members and it's also easier to administer and be assured. It would be too late to find out a rider wasn't in fact insured after the crash has occurred and I wouldn't want to have to assure myself that all riders are suitably covered under a myriad of schemes before each ride.


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> Er, insure my house with CTC? My third party cover comes as part of my household insurance! In fact I pay double already because we also have an annual ski and overseas travel insurance policy, which gives massive third party cover (I think £10m).


 
I'd be surprised if your ski & overseas travel insurance covers you for any potential damage you might cause if you hit someone or something whilst out cycling. Same for your household insurance. But if you're sure it does, than that's fine. The fact sheet confirming what the CTC cover gives you is here.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jun 2012)

I think it's a bargain (not least when it comes to resisting counterclaims) - but each to their own. Part of the deal with the individual Fridays members is that they know the person next to them has third party insurance - that's a big deal. I don't have the time or the expertise to assess other insurance policies, although I accept that the LCC policy is with the same people, and they generally get first dibs on the five 'free' spots - I accept BC sparingly, and then only for people that I know to be reliable. And, of course, the insurance is not just for the rides.

The other consideration is this - people are paying a small fortune for entry in to sportives and charity rides, and, frankly, a lot of them are pretty poorly run by comparison with the FNRttC - and you don't get the discounts in shops. If you're interested in a group ride with a bit of expertise behind it, I think that paying a modest price isn't too out of the way.


----------



## ianmac62 (11 Jun 2012)

It's a pity this thread has turned a little bit argumentative when it was so full of good memories of a great ride.

Yes, I loved the ride.

And I loved the expressions on people's faces when they asked, "Where have you come from?", and we replied, "Oh, we set off from Manchester at midnight."

Then they would ask, "So, you're from Manchester then?" And we would reply, "Oh no, we're from London / Birmingham / the South. We just caught the train up to Manchester to ride here and now we're going to get the train home again."

I have now seen the change in expression from incredulity to incomprehension!

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## martint235 (11 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> We just *caught the train* up to Manchester to ride here and now we're going to get the train home again."


 Ahem.


----------



## ianmac62 (11 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ahem.


 
Sorry!


----------



## clarion (11 Jun 2012)

To be fair, I think we were all stuck somewhere between incredulity and incomprehension at our own actions by the time we got to Bolton.


----------



## CharlieB (11 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> To be fair, I think we were all stuck somewhere between incredulity and incomprehension at our own actions by the time we got to Bolton.


+ a great big 1


----------



## kimble (11 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> To be fair, I think we were all stuck somewhere between incredulity and incomprehension at our own actions by the time we got to Bolton.


 
TBH, I think I reached that stage around about the time I got to Levenshulme (by which point I was thoroughly soaked, bursting for the loo, narrowly avoided coming off on an unseen pothole and had had a bottle incompetently thrown at me by some of Stockport's finest scallies.

The ride to Bolton was a positive improvement.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Jun 2012)

i'd just like to clarify, i think they sound brilliant and if they were more regular up here then yes i'd join. i just wish we had someone up here with the time and willingness to do a northern dellzeqq copy.


----------



## Andrew Br (11 Jun 2012)

Flash back three Fridays and I'm dressed for a long, wet night ride. A text arrives. It's Simon saying that he'll understand if I want to opt out. My reply is to the effect that I'll only stay home if I'll slow him down too much. It appears that my company will be welcome so it's out into the rain.
Two miles later I'm splashing through rim deep water and crashing through submerged pot-holes and wondering how good an idea this is. The hammering of rain on the station roof wasn't encouraging........
Out into the night and the rain had lessened and the sloping roads out of Manchester moved the water out of the way. This was better and it got better still when the rain stopped.
We got to Morecambe in fine style although morale slumped in a biting wind and the lack of places to shelter. Morecambe at 05.30 on Saturday morning is less bustling than Blackpool. Hell, it's less bustling than Oswaldtwistle.
Sanctuary was found at MacDonalds half-way back to Lancaster. They let us in early, produced some quite acceptable coffee and an OK breakfast followed by porridge. Best of all, they let us stay for 3 hours and they attempted to dry our sodden gloves and hats.
Simon and I parted at Lancaster Station. Job done I thought and the weather can't be that bad for the ride proper.

Three weeks later and I'm dressed for a long, wet night ride. I had deja vu. All over again.
At the start, we all huddled in the Town Hall doorway until it was time to go. Unlike the other FNRttCs that I've been on, no-one was taking pictures; it was too wet to dig out cameras and take off already wet gloves.
The climb up the A56 was accomplished in good style and at a very nice speed but as soon as we topped out at Whitefield, we could really feel the wind. Simon's concerns about going over to Edgworth and climbing to nearly 260m led to a re-route but only after the obligatory shuffle through Bury town centre to pass the snooker hall. I marvelled at the smokers huddled together outside the pubs. It was still raining very hard at this point.
The next 10 miles saw me at my lowest ebb. The map in my head isn't too detailed for the area between Bury and Bolton so I was navigating by "best guess" principles. It's a long climb up the A58 and it was made much harder by a strong headwind and, I think, the heaviest rain of the ride. I may also have had a minor mud-guard malfunction at this stage.............. 
My main issue though was the worry that I'd lead everyone up and over into the wrong valley and we'd have to climb out again or I'd get us onto the A666 south of Bolton where it is 3 lanes and NSL.
I was concentrating so much on this that I didn't notice the hail and I stretched the ride out as we climbed. Simon despatched Ben to reel the front in and we stopped in a bus shelter but only waited only a few minutes before we were together again. Down the other side, I found the ring-road and, after what seemed a long time, we hit the A666. Best of all, we were well north of Bolton. Relief. And relief of another kind when we stopped at a garage that let us in to use the toilets. The guy on the cash-desk smiled and waved as we left. I think we'd cheered up his night.

After this, I really began to enjoy the ride. The climb over to Darwen from Bolton is one that I'll definitely do again although it'll be early on a fine weekend morning. It goes on for miles but the gradient is never too steep and it's easy to get into a rhthym. The others will have to take my word for it, but the views are pretty good as well.
The descent was also lovely and Blackburn soon came and went. Before we knew it, we were zipping down into Ribchester and on to the Potter's Barn. Never Rarely has coffee tasted so good and the sandwiches and flap-jack were also very welcome. Another nice touch; the owner switched the heating on so that we could attempt to dry off gloves and hats.
The cafe is perfectly placed for cyclists; whichever way you leave there is a gentle if long hill to warm up on. After the regroup in Longridge, the rest of the ride was a bit of a blur for me; lovely lanes, a more subdued morning chorus than the reccy and, like the reccy, oppressive clouds hiding the fells off to the east.
Negotiating Lancaster for the 1st time was easy and in no time at all, we were having pictures taken with Eric followed, soon after, by an extremely good value breakfast served by the very friendly but slightly incredulous cafe people. I think that we'll be the talk of Morecambe's Arndale centre for some time to come.
I'm sorry about the two trips around Lancaster when we got back there: I had decided to ask directions as soon as we got back into town and seeing someone wearing a t-shirt with a beer barrel logo on the back was, I thought, a real stroke of luck. The directions seemed thorough enough but I'm sure he got his charity shops mixed up; I was looking for Oxfam when I needed to find BHF.
When we got it, the beer was extremely welcome but, as always seems to happen, we soon had to go and the Manchester massive (both of us) left for the station.

Thanks again one and all; it was a delight.
I do hope that there is space in the calendar for a similar ride next year.


.


----------



## Andrew Br (11 Jun 2012)

Pictures:-




12-06-09 FNRttC Longridge; regroup by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-06-09 FNRttC Longridge; Kim and Charlie B by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-06-09 FNRttC Longridge regrouping by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-06-09 FNRttC Longridge McShroom by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-06-09 FNRttC climbing to Longridge 2 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr





12-06-09 FNRttC Longridge regroup 2 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-06-09 FNRttC Morecambe with Eric 2 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr






12-06-09 FNRttC Morecambe Lancaster McWobble, Olaf, benborp by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-06-09 FNRttC Morecambe Lancaster Miranda, Adam Charlie B by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-06-09 FNRttC Morecambe. Lancaster; Suzie, Dave, Ianmac by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-06-09 FNRttC Morecambe; Lancaster; Ben (awake), Simon (not) by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr


----------



## redfalo (11 Jun 2012)

It's really funny how the relative things are. This morning, I had to go to a press conference in the city. It was raining rather heavily but I did not question taking the Brommi for a second. The other people were thoroughly impressed. "How brave to cycle in this kind of weather", several people told me. Thinking of Friday night (and next week) I just mumbled : "Well, you get used to it."


----------



## martint235 (11 Jun 2012)

Sorry I don't know who it is listed as me in Morecambe/Lancaster but I'd peeled off at Longridge and was safely tucked up in bed!


----------



## ianmac62 (11 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> Sorry I don't know who it is listed as me in Morecambe/Lancaster but I'd peeled off at Longridge and was safely tucked up in bed!



It's me!


----------



## Andrew Br (11 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> It's me!


 
Duly corrected and my apologies. It was a long night.

.


----------



## Andrew Br (11 Jun 2012)

redfalo said:


>


 
That's me towards the right: black jacket, black longs, helmet.

.


----------



## clarion (11 Jun 2012)

And I'm towards the right: black jacket, black longs, helmet.


----------



## alans (11 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> And I'm towards the right: black jacket, black longs, helmet.


 you are more to the right than the chap to the right


----------



## clarion (11 Jun 2012)

Well, he's on the right. But I'm next to the one towards the right: black jacket, black longs, helmet.


----------



## Landslide (11 Jun 2012)

*Joins the club*


----------



## User10571 (11 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> Do you insure your house twice with two different insurers?


No.
But alternatively you could look upon it as a modest fee which allows you to be part of some pretty funky rides.
For the record, I am doubly insured in this instance - but this doesn't cost me anywhere near as much as the £100s I pay for my house insurance.
Insurance is a grudge purchase whichever way you cut it. It's never going to be something you'll 'want' to buy.
I'm happy with the return on my investment.

EDIT: In addition to which, I get to do some of the funkiest rides in the cyclosphere.
Do you?


----------



## clarion (11 Jun 2012)

Belated, but this was my earworm all Friday night, and it hasn't quite left me yet, so you can all share it:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAD3Tv7yqak


----------



## kimble (12 Jun 2012)

I had The Road To Hell for a bit on the A666. Obviously.


----------



## Globalti (12 Jun 2012)

As Bromptonfb wrote, I also didn't want the thread to turn "argumentative" because I'm filled with admiration and not a little jealousy for your adventure. From many years of night riding with Blackburn Bikers MTB club I know the joys of being out in the dark and as Bromptonfb also wrote, I wish we had something similarly audacious and celebratory of this great country up here in the north. Really, there can't be many places in the world where you could safely undertake a longish bicycle ride through the country in the dark and not be arrested, run over, ridiculed or shot. Only in Britain do we have the unique combination of countryside, roads, gentle humour, hospitality and tolerance that makes such eccentricity possible and acceptable.


----------



## User10571 (12 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> As Bromptonfb wrote, I also didn't want the thread to turn "argumentative" because I'm filled with admiration and not a little jealousy for your adventure. From many years of night riding with Blackburn Bikers MTB club I know the joys of being out in the dark and as Bromptonfb also wrote, I wish we had something similarly audacious and celebratory of this great country up here in the north. Really, there can't be many places in the world where you could safely undertake a longish bicycle ride through the country in the dark and not be arrested, run over, ridiculed or shot. Only in Britain do we have the unique combination of countryside, roads, gentle humour, hospitality and tolerance that makes such eccentricity possible and acceptable.


Fair point.


----------



## Andrew Br (12 Jun 2012)

kimble said:


> I had The Road To Hell for a bit on the A666. Obviously.


 
Isn't that more appropriate for York-Hull ?

Ah, sorry; problems with my vowels.

.


----------



## clarion (12 Jun 2012)

More appropriately, Road To Hell passes through my mind every time we cross the M25 (a glorious moment on any ride!).


----------



## mcshroom (12 Jun 2012)

I think it is the case that if you organise them then people will come. We do a decent series of night rides starting from York/Northallerton over on the other forum, because a group of people locally decided to run them. I'm sure that rides in the NW would work as well, but it would need someone local to suggest a route time. With respect to half-way stops, it is easier to arrange to hit a 24hr supermarket or service station than persuading someone to open early for small numbers of people.

As a semi-plug I'm probably going to be organising a night ride based on Penrith/Carlisle in September - I'll be sorting out the details after LonJOG


----------

